# Need recommendation of warm, flexible, waterproof fall/winter boots...



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Thinking about fall and winter with a REALLY active 18 month old...
I wanted to get warm, flexible boots. Robeez are the only thing I can think of, but they're not waterproof. Fall and winter are wet...

Any ideas?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm not overly concerned w/ the flexibility I admit. We use plain old rubber boots (from walmart or the feed store, or pretty much wherever) for fall/spring, and I managed to find the boots I had growing up last winter for ds2 for the first time... ds2 2ill just be getting ds1' hand-me-downs







. ANYHOW, ds1 has Kamik boots which are really just rubber boots with a fleece lining that comes out so they can be dried out quickly


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I haven't used them before, but something like this would obviously be very flexible:

http://www.amazon.com/Kids-Sno-Mocs-...1626646&sr=8-1

http://www.stonzwear.com/default.aspx

Last year we used rain boots with doubled up socks (one wool pair) and her feet didn't get cold in the 30-45 minutes she wanted to be outside at a time, and they were definitely waterproof. We actually got them not because they are more flexible than most winter boots, but because all of the winter boots in her size range being sold in our town were near impossible to jam her foot into, unless they were obviously too big. I also couldn't tell if they were actually the right size, or a little too snug as none of the pairs had removable liners, and all had hard bottoms.


----------



## rebecca03 (May 27, 2008)

http://www.softstarshoes.com

I haven't tried their winter boots, DD loves their mocs, though. They're very flexible, sheepskin lined....very nice. They're also a bit pricey, but they are made in america by adults, and they're a very earth conscious business. The shoes are really durable btw.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebecca03* 
http://www.softstarshoes.com

I haven't tried their winter boots, DD loves their mocs, though. They're very flexible, sheepskin lined....very nice. They're also a bit pricey, but they are made in america by adults, and they're a very earth conscious business. The shoes are really durable btw.

Oh, I forgot about Soft Star Shoes! They are very durable, and have wonderful customer service. I've always wanted to get my dd a pair of their winter boots, but I just can't bring myself to spend that much on something that is just going to get covered in disgusting muddy slush and salt. If we had more money I would totally get these though


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebecca03* 
http://www.softstarshoes.com

Oh wow. These are kind of what I was hoping for. Sheepskin, waterproof, and seem really light! So cool.

On a separate note- EXPENSIVE!!! However, I understand why. *sigh* Time to start saving up....


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

STONZ BOOTIES!!!
I love them
They have no hard sole and have a warm insert you can buy for them. Totally waterproof and DD absolutely loves them...
I think the website is www.stonz.com or something like that. Either way google stonz booties. The only downer is that they are pricey but totally worth it!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We liked the Stonz booties too.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Another idea is Padraig slippers with Stonz booties overtop when it's wet outside. Sure they're expensive, but the Padraig slippers are super warm yet breathable, super comfy (sheepskin lining-mmm!) and actually stay ON little feet. Bonus with this idea is that you can use the Padraigs by themselves inside on cold days too, they've got grippy leather soles, so they're a good idea even if you're just looking for indoor slippers with some grip.

DS has had a couple pairs of Padraigs already and I totally would've gone the Stonz route for outside if we hadn't had hand-me down winter boots already from his cousin...Actually, I suspect the Padraig/Stonz combo would've been warmer!


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toposlonoshlep* 
Oh wow. These are kind of what I was hoping for. Sheepskin, waterproof, and seem really light! So cool.

On a separate note- EXPENSIVE!!! However, I understand why. *sigh* Time to start saving up....

there are some on sale right now for 30% off. just got DD a pair of boots & they were under $40


----------

